

Ask HN: Retainer and rate question for software engineer - ncavig

I'm curious how a contracting software engineer would structure an agreement for work where there may or may not be time spent actually doing work. Simply put, it's an "on call" type arrangement for server administration and hotfix/bug fixes if the need does arrise.<p>I've contracted before, and have my standard rate, but have never been in a situation where I'm on call, but have the potentiality to not do any work what-so-ever.<p>What is the industry standard for this sort of arrangement? Thanks!<p>I'm also sorry if there's a similar ASK HN posting. I perused google and HN a bit and didn't find any similar posts.
======
bradleyjoyce
I generally have structured based on some average of "how many hours will you
need me if everything goes terribly wrong" and "one or two small things a
month" multiplied by my a slightly higher than normal hourly rate.

In cases where clients don't want to pay a retainer so to speak, I'll usually
give them the option to pay as they go, but at generally 2-2.5x my normal
rate.

~~~
SkyMarshal
What about a flat weekly/monthly charge for being on call, plus hourly charges
for any actual work you do? Is that ever done?

~~~
bradleyjoyce
hmm it might be, but I've never done that.. basically clients would pre-pay
for a chunk of hours (use them or lose them) and overages would be billed at
normal hourly rate

~~~
ncavig
Thanks for both responses. I do like the having a couple options to offer. I
appreciate the input guys

